# GSP Need your Help



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hello,

My buddy and his dad each bought a GSP from the same litter. Both of them are 6 month old females. Bella is my buddies dog and Lizzy his dads dog. Both dogs seem to have good noses and both know they are pointers. Lizzy is a better pointer and Bella is a better retriever.

They took the dogs to an old gravel pit and kept the dogs at one end and fired a twenty-two from about 150yds away. Both dogs were fine. They then moved up to a 12 gauge from the same distance. Both seemed fine. They proceded to decrease the distance with no problems.

The next weekend they took both dogs to a family friends game farm to plant some pheasants. They took Lizzy out first on a check cord. She immediatly picked up the scent and pointed the bird. They let the dog stay on point for a bit and then one of the guys flushed the bird and shot it. Lizzy was extremly excited and attempted to retrieve the bird but it was to big for her mouth. Both my buddy and his dad couldn't have been more excited.

They then put Lizzy away and did they same procedure with Bella. She picked up the scent and made a half-azzed point. They did the same thinga as Lizzy, the guy flushed the bird and shot it. Bella got extremly nervous and when they let her off the check cord to retrieve she ran back the to the truck and hid.

He then took the dog out a few more times but she wouldn't hunt. She followed behind with her tail down.

They then let her settle back down for a few days and then started to bang pots and pans together while she was eating. She got a little nervous the first few times and then it didn't even bother her. After fives days of banging pots and pans together he pulled out the twenty two and shot a crow Lizzy ran right over two it and bella ran to hide. They then went back to the pots and pans and everything was fine again. Now as soon as they bring out the gun she gets really nervous and skiddish. Lizzy gets really exicted and wants to hunt.

So my question is how does he get the dog over the gunshyness?

He did introduce her to a cap gun while she was a pup and it didn't seem to phase her while she was eating and during play time. He has never used the cap gun to discipline or do anything negative. She should have no reason to associate the gun with anything negative.

What can we try next? Will she grow out of this? Should he give up now becuase it is hopeless???

Why would one dog out of the litter be shy and the other love it?

Please help.

Thanks


----------



## tallgrasser (Nov 18, 2005)

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure. That wasn't the best way to introduce a pup to the sound of gun fire. "In My Opinion" the introduction to the gun should always be in association with birds. As in shooting a blank pistol while pup is chasing birds. That way the pup learns to associate gun fire with the sound, scent and sight of birds. Then graduate up to the shotgun. But that doesn't answer your question. Find a professional dog trainer to fix your mistake or get a new dog. Odd's are you will not be able to fix it yourself.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Odd's are you will not be able to fix it yourself.


You can if you have access to birds

Forget the pot banging ect. Never ever ever shoot a gun around any dog especially a pup unless the pup is intent on a bird after having a lot of exposure to birds. You ever stop to think how loud a gunshot is in a gravel pit??

Now you need to start over

1)First you rushed things big time, put the gun away, then work the dog for a while on birds, get her birdy really talk her up after the flush with no gun shots, just work her on birds until she really shows she knows whats a bird is and is really birdy with great excitement. If she chases flushed birds thats good let her, in fact encourage it, let her know that finding and chasing birds is really a good thing.

2)then do the same thing for a week or two ( a lot of bird contacts and points )with the gun and no shells, let her get used to the sight of the gun until she ignores it and focuses completely on the birds.

3) then with a 22 rifle and the weakest blanks available, start shooting after the flush when shes chasing and really keyed up, shoot just once use a single shot bolt action 22 rifle,not a pistol, point the muzzle away from her and shoot only when shes really focused and chasing the flushed bird.

4) Shoot only once every two or three birds for the first week, until she pays no attention to it at all.

5) If she shows any fear or uncertainty go back to just bird work until she is focused on the birds again.

6)after she shows no sign of hearing the 22 with the light blanks shoot a pheasant *use only one shot use a light load and make that shot count this part is important *because she has to see the bird fall at the instant the shot occcurs, if you have her drive up that will overcome any residual fear she may have.

7) this fall only hunt her by yourself and try to never shoot more than once, do not hunt with multiple people
After a season she should be OK but I would be cautious even second season

You owe it to her, shes just confused and you made her that way, so please try to fix her.

Good luck take it slow birdiness is everything, if you have some more questions just let me know I've specalized in this training for over 30 years.

Tallgrassers comment about a ounce of prevention should be heeded this is a very good example of how dogs even out of the same litter can vary in boldness, its very easy to confuse even a bold pup with guns shots.

I don't allow gunshots around my dogs without birds present, even my older well broke dogs, not ever.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Bobm hit it on the head, as usual. Follow his instructions, and you should have a good chance of getting pas the beginning of true gunshyness.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Bobm's the man; follow what he said.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

gonehuntin' said:


> Bobm's the man; follow what he said.


I'll second that! With an honorable mention to gonehuntin :beer:


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Follow Bob's advice and take it really, really slow. I don't know where you are from but I have a pro friend who specializes in gun shy dogs. He is located in SC. At a minimum I could put you in touch with him. He is always willing to help and lend advice (free), he has been a savior for me many times.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

Britman said:


> Follow Bob's advice and take it really, really slow. I don't know where you are from but I have a pro friend who specializes in gun shy dogs. He is located in SC. At a minimum I could put you in touch with him. He is always willing to help and lend advice (free), he has been a savior for me many times.


Where is he located? SC? South Carolina?? Any info would help.
Thanks


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

Piedmont, South Carolina - his name is Maurice Lindley


----------

